# Leather strap glue?



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a watch with a leather strap that is separating. Can anyone recommend a good glue for leather straps?


----------



## woodwkr2 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd love to know the answer to this too! I have a croc strap where one of the "plates" is coming up at the edge. FYI, don't use super glue. I tried it on my strap, which is a rich brown color, and the glue dries a frosty white color that's probably worse than if I had just left it alone. Now to find a better glue, and a brown sharpie... rolling eyes


----------



## Stone Creek Straps (Aug 20, 2008)

A contact cement will probably solve both of these issues nicely. Just check the instructions as some require some pressure to initiate the bond. Good luck!


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for responding. This looks like the right glue, but what do you think?
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Stone Creek Straps said:


> A contact cement will probably solve both of these issues nicely. Just check the instructions as some require some pressure to initiate the bond. Good luck!


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Tandy leather has glue. Might be worth checking.


----------



## Stone Creek Straps (Aug 20, 2008)

That Barge will prob work just fine. I would use a toothpick or similar to get the glue where you want it neatly. Also, as Hoopster noted, if you have a Tandy Leather Supply near you they will have both contact cement and a leather glue that is close to a traditional Elmer's style white glue. The white glue will be easier to get into the separation and better for your health but does not have quite as much "hold".


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Most super-glue works well on leather. I tried on watch bands before. As a safe guard, restitch the broken threads as well.


----------



## mikmika (Nov 27, 2019)

WatchChuck said:


> I have a watch with a leather strap that is separating. Can anyone recommend a good glue for leather straps?


I used Aleene's Leather & Suede Glue to repair major damage to the leather chair. When it dries, it has very strong and flexible holding power. I guess it's science magic.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have used Freesole shoe repair glue on leather watch straps and it worked great.
Joe


----------



## babudo (Feb 18, 2019)

I use Araldite epoxy quick set mix


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

Although epoxy and super glue will probably work fine, and they adhere to leather very well, they lack the flexibility of a contact cement like the sort you'd use for shoe repair. It forms a flexible rubber-like bond which is ideal for parts that flex a lot, like shoe shoes or watch straps.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

I find the safest and most durable repair for a leather strap is to use a credit card...

... To buy a new strap


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Contact cement or some other rubber-based adhesive. Flexibility is a must. You don’t get that with cyanoacrylic or epoxy.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Old post. But for those who are interested: Barge cement is a contact adhesive which is often used in shoe/leather repair. Parts must be clean...I pre-treat by cleaning with MEK.
Regards, BG


----------



## Vicc (Jul 30, 2010)

*****, don't use cement glue or anything of that type for leather. There's specific glue for leather.


----------



## mikmika (Nov 27, 2019)

WatchChuck said:


> I have a watch with a leather strap that is separating. Can anyone recommend a good glue for leather straps?


For the repair of the strap, I recommend the Coconix leather repair kit. It has a 10-color tube, and you can match and match the color of the strap in a perfect match according to the color matching support. This is the biggest advantage that distinguishes it from other leather glues.


----------



## Slipangle (Jan 7, 2020)

Vicc said:


> *****, don't use cement glue or anything of that type for leather. There's specific glue for leather.


Why not? 
Been using rubber cement type glues (contact cement) on leather for decades. As have many professional cobblers.


----------

